# Dr Pepper from Columbus, GA /Thomas Buck



## digdug (Mar 12, 2007)

Over the weekend I bought about 50 bottles from someone selling an entire collection.  One bottle I picked up was a debossed Dr Pepper, 6 1/2 ounce. Has Dr Pepper/Good for Life on the front. Back has the clock face with hands pointing to 10, 2 and 4.  Bottom is embossed with the name 'Thomas Buck' and Columbus, GA   I had remembered hearing something a long time ago about the Thomas Buck bottles, but can't remember now what it was.  Are these bottles hard to find? Does anyone know a value?


----------



## digdug (Mar 12, 2007)

Couldn't get a decent shot of the bottom embossing, here is the front.


----------



## digdug (Mar 14, 2007)

I had emailed someone I know in Texas who is a Dr Pepper expert. He said the Thomas Buck (was the bottler of DP in Columbus, GA) bottles are worth around $10 to $15.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Mar 16, 2007)

Not Dr. Pepper, but from Thomas Buck - Columbus, Ga.. One on the right is a 1960 from LGW left Owens- Ill. 1961.


----------

